# What do you think



## Venod (11 May 2013)

Have a look at this incredible.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=445655972171039&set=vb.100001799212884&type=2&theater


----------



## Cubist (11 May 2013)

I can't watch it. It made me feel physically sick after 15 seconds. I'm not sure whether I even respect the riders for riding there, very mixed emotions indeed.


----------



## 02GF74 (11 May 2013)

... been posted before - somebody said the camera made it look narrower than it is but still, I wouldn't.


----------



## marzjennings (11 May 2013)

I'd give it a go. Not as scary as riding some of the north shore stuff in BC...


----------



## lukesdad (11 May 2013)

Love the landing mats  any indentations ?


----------

